

Why I wrote my own CMS so I could write a novel in a month - benwerd
http://benwerd.com/blog/2012/11/02/why-i-wrote-my-own-cms-so-i-could-write-a-novel-in-a-month/

======
jamesbritt
Interesting.

For the books I'm working on (<http://justthebestparts.com>) I went with
CommentPress to allow per-paragraph comments.

I also wrote some local tools so that I could write locally using vim +
markdown, then export to HTML and upload that into the remote WP instance.

~~~
pknight
Thanks for sharing that about CommentPress, what a great project.

~~~
jamesbritt
It is really sweet. Just be sure to activate Akismet to help contain the
comment spam. :)

